# Can anyone near Hertfordshire help this Guinea pig?



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Firstly, I wasn't quite sure where this should go, so feel free to move mods!

I'm really hoping that this isn't the "cage that provides everything he needs" but if it IS - is anyone in the area to get this poor guy out?

Preloved | free guinea pig other in Borehamwood, Hertfordshire, UK


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh are you kidding me 
I wouldn't even put my hamster in that cage.

I am on the Herts border but cant get to borehamwood


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Wish I had transport


----------

